# M/V Phosphore Conveyor



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi
There are so many clever guy´s on this site so maybe anyone can help me with a photo of the selfunloading bulker Richmond, ex. Richmond Hill, ex. Phosphore Conveyor built 1969 Mitsubishi, Japan. IMO nr 6928591. About 70 000 tons DW.
Thanks in advance
Bjorne


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Bjorne said:


> Hi
> There are so many clever guy´s on this site so maybe anyone can help me with a photo of the selfunloading bulker Richmond, ex. Richmond Hill, ex. Phosphore Conveyor built 1969 Mitsubishi, Japan. IMO nr 6928591. About 70 000 tons DW.
> Thanks in advance
> Bjorne


Bjorne,

First of all I make no claim to being a clever guy but regarding your question.
The 'Phosphore Conveyor' was nothing short of a nightmare. Managed by Hendy International of LA in the early 70s. Converyor bely in the duct keel which went up through the Engine Room between twin Pielsticks (i think).
A hard working ship. There were other self dischargers around at the time of much superior construction and operation namely the 'Universe Conveyor' and the 'Marcona Conveyor' both of the latter companies paid the Master real money for the additional work.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Bill
Yes, you are right. I was 2nd eng. on her in 1971. During unloading there was so
much noise in the engine room that you could hardly be there. There was two
16 cylinders Pielstik.
Bjorne


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Fotoflite has one of her for sale 

http://www.fotoflite.com/bulker/243380.00-phosphore-conveyor.html


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Billy for the information.
BR
Bjorne


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Billy1963 said:


> Fotoflite has one of her for sale
> 
> http://www.fotoflite.com/bulker/243380.00-phosphore-conveyor.html


Billy,

Count yourself very lucky you never sailed in the ship.

Bill


----------



## HAJORA (Feb 12, 2009)

Bjorne said:


> Hi
> There are so many clever guy´s on this site so maybe anyone can help me with a photo of the selfunloading bulker Richmond, ex. Richmond Hill, ex. Phosphore Conveyor built 1969 Mitsubishi, Japan. IMO nr 6928591. About 70 000 tons DW.
> Thanks in advance
> Bjorne


Hallo Bjorne,

in september 1975 i visited Hamburg Germany and made a sightseeingtour through the port of Hamburg. There i saw PHOSPHORE CONVEYOR so i created the picture.

greetings from germany
HAJORA


----------



## Bjorne (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Hajora
Bjorne


----------

